# Tannenwedel



## jarro (28. März 2008)

Hallo an alle hier,
ich hab einfach kein glück mit Tannenwedeln. hab schon mehrere versuche unternommen , aber es will mir nicht gelingen sie im teich anzusiedeln. hab die pflanzen von verschiedenen händlern gekauft, aber auch das brachte keinen erfolg. es heisst doch überall dass sich tannenwedel sehr schnell ausbreiten. das ist bei mir leider nicht der fall. mache ich etwas falsch ??????    
ich behandle sie genau wie alle anderen teichpflanzen. bis auf ganz wenige ausnahmen sind alle pflanzen in pflanzkörben und so wie es die anleitung sagt steht der tannewedel bei mir in etwa 15cm tiefen wasser in der sonne. das problem sind meiner meinung nach die algen, welche sich am liebsten zuerst um den tannenwedel legen. und wenn nur ganz wenige algen im wasser sind, so sind sie an den tannenwedeln zu finden gewesen noch bevor diese aus dem wasser kamen:evil so hatte die neuen pflanzen wohl nie eine chance ??!! ich bin am verzweifeln
hat evtl jemand einen rat für mich wie ich doch noch zu meinen tannewedeln komme:beeten :beeten  bzw was ich falsch mache. 

danke schonmal vorab

gruss ingo


----------



## Armin (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Ahoi,

wie ist denn dein PH-Wert ?

Hippuris vulgaris bevorzugt nährstoffreiches und kalkhaltges Wasser und einen sonnigen Standort. Evtl. auch tiefer setzen bis 50 cm Wassertiefe.

Gruß Armin


----------



## chromis (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hi,

oder auch ganz ans Ufer, von da aus erobert er dann selbstständig das Wasser.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Alex45525 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hallo zusammen,

Darf man den Tannenwedel wirklich ins nur feuchte Ufer setzen, so fast auf's Trockene??? Ich habe das selbe Problem wie Ingo...


----------



## Armin (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hy,

ich denke, dann erfriert die Wurzel im Winter.

Ich würde immer mind. 20-25cm tief pflanzen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## jarro (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

also im moment habe ich einen ph-wert 8,0.

ich hab das mit dem pflanzen in verschiedenen tiefen schon probiert- eigentlich alles zwischen 5-50cm. das mit dem sumpf hab ich noch nicht getestet. das wird dann wohl mein nächster versuch werden. mal schauen... wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der das problem hat:crazy - hab schon an mir gezweifelt.
 danke an alle

ingo


----------



## Jürgen E (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

hallo

bei mir wachsen die Tannenwedel von Sumpf bis in 50 cm Tiefe 
und erfrieren auch im Winter nicht


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Kommen die Tannenwedel mit Sand/Lehm/Kies-Gemisch klar???

@JürgenE
Was hast Du für ein Substrat?

Ha, super, bin gerade dem Link ins Lexikon gefolgt: Ihre Kälteunempfindlichkeit verdankt sie Ihrer Herkunft aus den arktischen Regionen... (Sinngemäß)...womit die Sorge denn auch unbegründet wäre...


----------



## Annett (29. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Moin,

bei mir wächst der Tannenwedel am liebsten dort, wo er etwas Substrat an den Füßen hat. Kies mag er nicht... je mehr Nährstoffe, desto besser.



> Der „Wurzelstock“ wächst waagerecht im Schlamm. Aus diesem wachsen zahlreiche, hohle und unverzweigte Stängel empor, die teilweise über das Wasser herausragen.


Quelle

Ich hatte ihn schon mit im Seerosen-Eimer bei -30cm. Fand er richtig klasse.
Im nagelneuen Kies geht er halt ein. Erst wenn sich da genug Schmutz angesammelt hat, kommt er halbwegs zurecht.

Soweit meine Erfahrungen dazu...


----------



## Nymphaion (29. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hallo,

ich schließe mich Annett an, im Kies mag der Tannenwedel einfach nicht. In einem meiner Weiher gibt es eine Seite ohne allen Schlamm (dort befindet sich der Hauptzufluss). Der Tannenwedel wächst in diesen Bereich einfach nicht hinein, obwohl er gleich daneben in den schlammigen Bereichen bis in Tiefen von einem Meter wächst.


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hy,

nochmal was zur Winterhärte. Also in der Baumschule sind auch die Tannenwedel ausgewintert, wenn sie nur im Sumpf ohne Wasser darüber waren. Genauso in den Töpfen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jürgen E (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Hallo Alex
habe deine Frage heute erst gelesen.
Bei mir wachsen die Tannenwedel auch im Schlamm, der sich durch abgestorbene Wurzeln und Ähnlichem in der Flachzone gebildet hat.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Tannenwedel*

Vielen Dank,
habe durch Eure Beiträge einiges gelernt.

Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass der Tannenwedel in unserer "Pfütze 1" demnächst bessere Bedingungen hat.


----------

